# Red Back Spider Kills Mouse



## Desert (May 14, 2016)

Great forum. Two days ago on the 03/05/16 my mother saw a dead mouse in her kitchen. It didn't just look dead it was kinda standing up with its arms spread and its facial features were weird, almost unrecognizable and ghostlike. Mum knows that the mouse wasn't there in the morning, so the attack is estimated to have happened in the afternoon between 1.30-3pm.

I later went into the kitchen to dispose of it and got the shock of my life.:shock: There was a huge Red Back Spider eating it. On closer inspection the mouse had holes in it. It's two left arms were attached by webs. It appears the spider was hiding in the shadows under the cupboard doors, just above the skirting board. I have never seen anything like this before in my life. 

I am trying to figure out why the mouse died in this position. It is not leaning against the wall, but standing! Maybe it was looking up at the spider or caught it the web, but I didn't think the web would be strong enough to catch a mouse? I don't know- if anyone has any ideas I'd like to know?

While I have always been interested in wildlife, this has really rekindled my interest in spiders. While they terrify me, at the same time I find them fascinating. I caught the spider and am currently looking for care/ habitat advice on the web and I found this forum.:lol:


----------

